# Flourescent Light Danger !!!!!!!!!!!!



## steamtoys (Sep 4, 2011)

Fluorescent Light used as a night light !! No more screw in fluorescent bulbs left on in a unattended space. Not only is the fire hazard possibly present but the stink through out the house is hard to describe. If you need a night light I think a low wattage incandescent would be something to consider. This is the second bulb we have burn in this manner. Ron


----------



## Mosey (Sep 4, 2011)

We bought a few of these little screw-in flourescants that said they were good for 7 years and put them in the kitchen. First one burned out after 6 or 7 months. Now I have to figure out where I bought them so I can get my money back and return them.


----------



## steamtoys (Sep 4, 2011)

You may have to return it to China for a refund !! Would not be worth the postage Ron


----------



## Mosey (Sep 4, 2011)

Wouldn't it be fun to return it to China?!


----------



## Stan (Sep 4, 2011)

I queried Home Depot on the warranty policy and they said thirty days over the counter exchange, after thirty days return to the manufacturer! Just feel good knowing that you saved the world from CO2. :


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 4, 2011)

I have one that appears to be the same brand that is in similar condition. I also have at least five bad FEIT brand CFL's that had 7 year warranty, some of which failed literally hours after being put in. CFL would be fine if they would last.


----------



## rustyknife (Sep 5, 2011)

I've had one of those curly cue bulbs do that....smelled horrific and almost started a fire.

And they put off an erie glow that makes me feel like I'm inside an aquarium.


Not a fan myself.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## pcw (Oct 27, 2011)

ah yeah, seems to be the problem everywhere with those lights. they may safe alot of enegry while giving light, what doesnt get told is the amount of energy is needed to produce them, and how much polution is created in the process.
i dont believe in them and use normal lightbulbs all over the house 
Pascal

ps, i wonder how the power is created to charge up all the electric vehicles, think coal/oil burning powerplants, or even nuclear have to run overtime


----------



## Paulsv (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you noticed how every time a new light technology comes out, the bulbs are very expensive but the manufacturers claim they will last 5 times as long as an incandescent bulb? They never do. Same thing happened with full spectrum incandescent bulbs, halogen bulbs, and now CF bulbs. I hate the dim light from CF bulbs, but it seems the environmentalists have doomed us to a life of dim bulbs.


----------



## pcw (Oct 27, 2011)

my brother inlaw works for Phillips here in Netherlands. his dad used to work there too. he told really good stories and proofed them with pics. one of my favorites was when he told us bout the production of lightbulbs. as the bulbs ran along the line they got order from a large reseller. so what his dad than did was taking a broomstick and broke bout 100-150 bulbs passing by so the guy that needed to change the stamps from Phillips to resellers home brand had some time doing so without having to stop production. and now the fun part of that story: in all tests from independent testing labs proofed Phillips lightbulbs lasted 2-3 times longer than other brands, strangly coming from same factory production line.


----------



## /// (Oct 27, 2011)

Another issue with these CFL's is the mercury they contain.
The sooner LED lighting comes down to realistic pricing the happier I will be.



			
				pcw  said:
			
		

> .....
> ps, i wonder how the power is created to charge up all the electric vehicles, think coal/oil burning powerplants, or even nuclear have to run overtime


Not as bad as you might think.
Modern petrol engine efficiency is around 20-30%

Coal fired power stations approx 45%
Gas fired ~55%

Current technology electric vehicle:
Lithium battery efficiency approx 85%
Brushless electric motor's are about 80-90% efficient.
So rough worst case calculation: 0.45(coal) x 0.85(storage) x 0.8(motor) = 0.3
~30% system efficiency, much the sameness... 

Also, modern power plants in developed nations _should_ have fewer emissions per unit energy than a petrol powered vehicle.... _should_


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Oct 27, 2011)

I just put the $10 LED Ikea lamps on my machines. They offer a fairly small but very bright spot light which is OK. I haven't done much work using them yet.

Nobody ever talks about how much electricity is used to refine oil into gasoline.... Surprise! if 

http://electricmini.blogspot.com/2011/10/it-takes-lot-of-coal-to-make-gasoline.html

A CFL contains about 5mg of mercury. If you have amalgam fillings in your teeth, each one can contain 500mg!! Or it did until it wore down and you consumed it.

There is mercury emissions in coal burned in electric power plants.

http://www.instructables.com/community/How-much-Mercury-is-in-Compact-Fluorescent-CFL-b/
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/news/4217864


----------



## Mosey (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought a 21 LED clip-on machine light from Staples, and put it on the lathe. It casts a small but concentrated light on my work. The color is bright white and I like it very much. I also like the $15.00 price a lot. So I bought 2 more for the other machines, and one more for my desk. They are cool to the touch also. Nice.


----------



## Swede (Dec 9, 2011)

Kind of an old thread but I thought I'd chime in...

I think CF bulbs would do what they are supposed to do, like last 10X as long, etc, IF they are made with proper QC. As it is, I HATE those suckers with a passion. Only 1 in 10 does what it says it'll do. And I especially hate the lag in luminosity. If I'm going into the bathroom to do what people do there, I'm done by the time the stupid bulb achieves any decent light output. They also work poorly when cold.

I love where LED's are going. And I agree, they make great machine spots.


----------



## TroyO (Jan 17, 2012)

I use a screw in LED bulb (Standard socket... lke this) in my lathe lamp.

Not energy conservation, just plain safety. I replaced it when a chip (Or something) smacked the regular glass bulb while I was working and broke it. I figured the same could happen to a CFL.

This has a nice thick plastic cover which so far has had no problems.


----------



## sunworksco (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm using LED lights in everything,including my house, car lights, flashlights and radio control vehicles and will never go back to incandescent or fluorescent lighting.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been using the CFL bulbs for years (10+), most work OK but there are some that don't last long at all. Maybe a few months. Putting them in any kind of enclosed fixture will definitely shorten their lifespan. So far I've had the best service from Philips brand.

Just picked up a $10 LED light at Home Despot yesterday and put it in my solar circuit in the garage. Definitely pulls a lot less current than a CFL. It's only rated at 40 watt equivalent so it's not very bright. We'll see how long it lasts. So far much less drain on the batteries. I like the power consumption so far, but the prices will have to come down greatly before I start using them everywhere. $30-$40 for a light bulb is hard to swallow.


----------



## TroyO (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL, I forgot the pic...

Like this one....

Which, BTW is like $7 on Ebay.


----------



## ianh (Jul 19, 2012)

Just a quickie. I work in a heavy machine shop environment as welll as having my own workshop.Here's a tip people forget until it happens. Try not to use flourescent's near machine tools as they create a strobe effect and sometimes it looks if the chuck isn't moving.
BTY the warranties on light bulbs is continous use, but as always we do switch them on and off. Try to buy a better (KNOWN) Brand Cheap imports from china aren't that good apply your mind we know a large amount of inferior products are manufactured in China


----------



## rhitee93 (Jul 19, 2012)

ianh said:


> Just a quickie. I work in a heavy machine shop environment as welll as having my own workshop.Here's a tip people forget until it happens. Try not to use flourescent's near machine tools as they create a strobe effect and sometimes it looks if the chuck isn't moving.



Yup, I get this effect on my lathe at home.  At one of the speeds, the chuck look like it is slowly turning backwards.


----------



## Bluecat (Jul 22, 2012)

This strobe effect can be cancelled by using two lamps simultaneously. There's a double ballast for that, which sets one of the lamps off-phase from the other.


----------

